# CRONACHE



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2008)

*Val d'aosta*

*Prof pedofilo "sorvegliato" in classe*

*L'insegnante, condannato a una pena di tre anni e a una multa di 3000 euro, è stato riammesso a scuola*


*AOSTA* - È «controllato a vista» l’insegnante valdostano che, dopo la sentenza dei Tribunale del lavoro di Aosta, è stato riammesso a scuola. L’uomo, 45 anni, residente nella bassa Valle d'Aosta, sposato e con due figli, è stato condannato in primo grado a una pena di tre anni e a una multa di tremila euro per aver divulgato delle foto pedopornografiche con il computer dell'istituto scolastico in cui lavorava. «Sono personalmente preoccupato per la situazione che si è venuta a creare a seguito di questa decisione - commenta Laurent Vierin, assessore regionale all’istruzione e cultura - con mio decreto, avevamo sospeso in via cautelare l'insegnante in attesa di una pronuncia giudiziaria definitiva. Prendo atto con amarezza che ci troviamo obbligati a procedere al reintegro in servizio del docente, nonostante la nostra volontà di aspettare la conclusione giudiziaria della vicenda. Abbiamo anche provato a proporre una collocazione diversa, sempre all'interno dell’assessorato, in tutt'altro ambito lavorativo, ma ci è stato risposto che si accettava solamente una promozione: io spero che sia uno scherzo, sono indignato da un comportamento simile, che non merita neanche un commento». 

*LA SENTENZA* - In Valle d'Aosta, infatti, gli insegnanti, seppur pagati ed inquadrati nell'Amministrazione regionale, mantengono lo status giuridico nazionale, e quindi è indispensabile avere il consenso del professore in causa per trovargli un altro lavoro all'interno della Regione: «Dopo la sentenza, l'ufficio legale della Regione ha contattato l'avvocato dell'insegnante - aggiunge il presidente della Valle d’Aosta, Luciano Caveri - segnalandogli al possibilità di trovare soluzioni diverse in tempi rapidi, ma il legale ha confermato la scelta del suo cliente di tornare al suo vecchio lavoro. L'impossibilità di spostarlo dalla scuola deriva dal contratto di lavoro degli insegnanti e da un regolamento nazionale che presenta dei malfunzionamenti».

*LA FOTO *- Secondo il giudice Eugenio Gramola, l'insegnante non può essere punito due volte per lo stesso reato, visto che era già stato sospeso dal servizio per sei mesi, all'inizio dell’inchiesta, quando un agente della polizia postale di Bari, infiltratosi tra i pedofili che inquinano il web, gli aveva chiesto una foto che lui gli aveva spedito dal computer della scuola: la condanna è arrivata il 28 febbraio del 2007 ed attualmente è in attesa dell'appello e l'Amministrazione regionale ha annunciato che presenterà ricorso contro la sentenza del Tribunale del lavoro. Nella mattinata di sabato, l'uomo si è presentato regolarmente al lavoro, alla scuola media "Carlo Viola" di Pont-Saint-Martin: durante le lezioni la dirigente scolastica, Silvana Vierin, o un collega rimane in classe con lui e l'orario è stato appositamente modificato per evitare che il professore possa restare da solo con gli alunni: «Mio marito è distrutto - spiega la moglie dell'insegnante - da sette anni siamo sotto l'attacco di un settimanale locale che, ogni tre mesi, tira fuori questa storia rovinandoci la vita. L'inchiesta presenta delle stranezze e mi auguro che l’appello possa chiarire la vicenda. Abbiamo due bambini che vanno tutelati ed una famiglia che va mantenuta: mio marito è una persona umile, non credo che abbia chiesto una promozione». 

*23 febbraio 2008*
www.corriere.it

********************************************************


MAH!

Mi sento smarrita ... cosa si puo' dire


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Val d'aosta*
> 
> *Prof pedofilo "sorvegliato" in classe*
> 
> ...


ormai purtroppo non mi meraviglia più nulla....


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ormai purtroppo non mi meraviglia più nulla....


a me fa tanta rabbia


----------



## MariLea (23 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> a me fa tanta rabbia


*"regolamento nazionale che presenta dei malfunzionamenti"*
sta sempre lì il problema...


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> *"regolamento nazionale che presenta dei malfunzionamenti"*
> sta sempre lì il problema...


Io immagino i genitori e vado in bestia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che schifo.


----------



## MariLea (23 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io immagino i genitori e vado in bestia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mio figlio lo toglierei di sicuro...
comunque penso che anche colleghi e preside non vivano sereni in queste circostanze...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2008)

Il problema è che ...è stato comunque condannato a due anni mica alla fucilazione e dopo deve lavorare e se invece che in una scuola lavorasse dal salumiere non sarei tranquilla neppure lì...ma non credo si possa ricorrere alla fucilazione.
Comunque quando ho iniziato a insegnare io, solo per presentare domanda per il concorso si doveva presentare il certificato di buona condotta....avevo paura di dimenticarmi di pagare una multa...oltre che esami sanitari assurdi ...perché se poteva avere un senso la schermografia per escludere la tbc mi son sempre domandata il motivo della Wasserman (già richiesta a 14 anni per iscriversi alle magistrali) che accertava se si era contagiate da sifilide (non so come si potrebbe contagiare i bambini con la sifilide...)...e ora? Un condannato può insegnare? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Sarà perché può andare in parlamento?


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2008)

*versione strane*

La moglie dice che lui poverino non pretende di insegnare, anzi è disponibile a qualunque lavoro alternativi nell'ambito scolastico, dopo però lui in un'intervista dice che se ne va solo se per avanzamento............!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Non che debba stare alla gogna, ma magari un tantinello fuori dall'insegnamento non sarebbe male dato che le sue caxxate le faceva anche con il pc della scuola!!!
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> La moglie dice che lui poverino non pretende di insegnare, anzi è disponibile a qualunque lavoro alternativi nell'ambito scolastico, dopo però lui in un'intervista dice che se ne va solo se per avanzamento............!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La cosa triste e' che ha dei figli


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2008)

no comment.


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> La moglie dice che lui poverino non pretende di insegnare, anzi è disponibile a qualunque lavoro alternativi nell'ambito scolastico, dopo però lui in un'intervista dice che se ne va solo se per avanzamento............!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
A parte che mi domando come faccia la moglie a stargli ancora accanto...


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2008)

*Dererum*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> A parte che mi domando come faccia la moglie a stargli ancora accanto...


 
"Ognuno si fa bastare quello che gli/le basta..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 "!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2008)

E questa notizia l'avete letta?

Ma dico io, come si fa ad affidare una bambina di 4 anni ad un pedofilo condannato ed appena scarcerato con obbligo di firma?


http://www.repubblica.it/2008/02/se...lo/agrigento-pedofilo/agrigento-pedofilo.html


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E questa notizia l'avete letta?
> 
> Ma dico io, come si fa ad affidare una bambina di 4 anni ad un pedofilo condannato ed appena scarcerato con obbligo di firma?
> 
> ...


I genitori non lo sapevano, il tizio aveva cambiato città e non vengono marchiati a fuoco in fronte...ma io non mi sono mai sognata di affidare i miei figli a un uomo adulto...
Conosco educatori di asilo nido, ma svolgono una professione in una struttura pubblica con tutte le garanzie di controllo conseguenti.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> A parte che mi domando come faccia la moglie a stargli ancora accanto...


La faccenda ha scandalizzato anche me ma ,come sempre, i media hanno distorto la cosa dicendo,per esempio, che pretendeva la promozione per andarsene. Non è vero. Questo chiede solo di lavorare. Convengo che è allucinante che lavori nell'ambito dell'insegnamento un pezzo di merda che guardava materiale pedopornografico.
Il fatto che la moglie stia con lui vuol dire solo una cosa, che a me stupisce ma in un certo senso  rincuora, : che lo ama totalmente . Nonostante tutto lo ama. Una forma di amore così totale è immensa da lasciarmi senza parole. A me estranea.


----------



## Old Amy (26 Febbraio 2008)

*Notizie sconcertanti...*

http://www.troviamoibambini.it/


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2008)

Amy ha detto:


> http://www.troviamoibambini.it/


Per i fratellini Ciccio e Tore Pappalardi e' troppo tardi

http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/site/visualizza_fdg.html_16133573.html


----------



## Old Amy (26 Febbraio 2008)

Purtroppo...una dolorosa realtà...


----------



## Grande82 (28 Febbraio 2008)

può amarlo quanto le pare, ma i figli no.
Quelli io glieli portavo via in una secondo.
Non si può amare a discapito dei propri figli.


----------

